# Looking for an Iron for a Sargent 708



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up a Sargent 708 that's complete except for the cutter. Anybody happen to know where one can be found?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you do not find one, try contacting this Sargent dealer.

He is not listing the blade for the 708, but may know where to find one.

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/sargentplane_parts.htm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

No leads off hand but contact Joe over at www.joesbucketorust.com

Great guy and he has quite the collection of tools and parts.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Try www.brasscityrecords.com. That guy has lots of plane parts.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks to the responses. Bob Kaune had one. It was ordered this morning. This will be my first auto set. This sargent thing is becoming an addiction of its own.


----------

